
Finland extends coronavirus emergency measures to mid-May - userium
https://yle.fi/uutiset/osasto/news/finland_extends_coronavirus_emergency_measures_to_mid-may/11283446
======
userium
"The government is also planning to close all restaurants and bars until 31
May."

